
Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About DNS TTLs - ausjke
https://dyn.com/blog/dyn-tech-everything-you-ever-wanted-to-know-about-ttls/
======
ausjke
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_to_live](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_to_live)

Explains TTL for IP, DNS, HTTP

